# New Junior Hunter



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Had a great weekend at the Port Arthur Hunt Test and wrapped up Jake's Junior Hunter title.

What a great experience and so much fun.

On to Senior, can't wait to start handling him. He should be finished with swimby this week, then on to pattern blinds.

Jeff


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Great pictures!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! Great job!!!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Congrats to you and Jake! They always put on a nice test. Since some of the tests were cancelled this fall because of the drought, glad you were able to get it done!

He's a very nice looking boy!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WhooooHooo! Congrats!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*Congrats to TEAM JAKE!!! 
:dblthumb2arty::yipee::You_Rock_:woot2::banana::rockon::appl::nchuck:
*​


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How very cool! Congratulations!! The pictures are great, have fun in senior!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Hooray! Well done.:wavey:


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulation! Good boy Jake.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is AWESOME!! Congrats on a job well done. I love the pictures.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! Great photos too.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!! The pictures are great.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope you plan to get that dog working this winter.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Woohoo, way to go! Great news!


----------



## Tamarackgoldens (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like you have been bitten by the field bug. Congratulations! Now the really fun stuff starts.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! He is a really nice looking dog. Am I remembering that he is a Topbrass? 

Good luck moving on to Senior! Are you hoping for this coming spring?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a job well done! Way to go Jake!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

luvgld7 said:


> Congrats to you and Jake! They always put on a nice test. Since some of the tests were cancelled this fall because of the drought, glad you were able to get it done!
> 
> He's a very nice looking boy!


Thanks Ann! Yes, it's really a sad deal...the drought affects so many things, even our hunt tests. It made for a lot of driving but I didn't think twice about it.

The Port Arthur Retriever Club folks were just awesome. My cousin came out and brought his 6 and 10 year old boys...none of the 3 had ever been to a hunt test. One marshal gave them donuts, a judge let them touch on the ducks and pluck a curly feather out and at lunchtime another marshal gave both of the boys a subway sandwich and chips. I was blown away and my cousin couldn't believe it..his comment was "these people don't even know me". Very, very appreciative of the generosity! The boys said to their Dad: "Dad, this is even better than the football games!" I think we have some future hunt testers. 




gdgli said:


> I hope you plan to get that dog working this winter.


Between the duck hunts, the pheasant hunts and training...he will be a busy boy!



Tamarackgoldens said:


> Sounds like you have been bitten by the field bug. Congratulations! Now the really fun stuff starts.


I have the bug so bad I can't stand it.



mlopez said:


> CONGRATS!!! He is a really nice looking dog. Am I remembering that he is a Topbrass?
> 
> Good luck moving on to Senior! Are you hoping for this coming spring?


Yes, he's a Topbrass dawg. I believe the last HT in Texas is around Dec. 4th and we might be able to run him in Sr. if he's ready. Otherwise, we're targeting Spring.

Thanks for all the kind comments!

Jeff


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

What a handsome dog! Congratulations! He looks as proud as his dad!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats we will be looking for you at Rose Country in Febuary!!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Congrats we will be looking for you at Rose Country in Febuary!!


We were at Rose Country just a few weeks ago and had a great time!

Please do come say hi!

Jeff Day


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

How did I miss you?? I marshalled the JH. Gunner ran #1 in contention as Tests Dog. On Sunday


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> How did I miss you?? I marshalled the JH. Gunner ran #1 in contention as Tests Dog. On Sunday


Gunner is the Firemark pup that turned 6 months old that weekend? We did meet! Jake was the Topbrass Golden that ran that Sunday. We briefly chatted at the back of the truck about Gunner at the morning land series. I chatted with Melanie afterwards and let her know I met you.

I didn't realize this was you! haha

Thanks again, we had a really fun time that weekend!

Jeff


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep now I remember you. Look forward to seeing you in Feb. Gunner was the Firemark pup.


----------

